# She really is learning to control herself



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

When we first got Heidi, she was pretty wild and had no impulse control. She's always loved the backyard because we have quite a few squirrels out there (due to a redwood and walnut tree). The first couple of months we had her, whenever I opened the door to let her outside, she would dash out in a mad rush, sometimes stomping on my feet in the process.

For quite a while, we've been making her wait at the door and look at us before we let her out, and she's gotten very good at it. But today was the true test. I opened the door and there was a squirrel only about 10 feet away from her. It took her a while (she didn't want to take her eyes off the squirrel), but she finally looked up at me, and I said "OK." She ran back into the room, grabbed her cuz, and then zoomed out in chase of the squirrel.

She sure has come a long way! I'm very proud of her!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

That's awesome!! And even more awesome she was going to use the Cuz as a squirrel death weapon!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations on a job well done!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds great! A dog treat for Hiedi and a mom treat for the Mom!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieThat's awesome!! And even more awesome she was going to use the Cuz as a squirrel death weapon!!


That's what really cracked me up! She likes to run around after the squirrels and doves with her cuz in her mouth, all the while making growling, groaning, and grunting sounds. It's a crackup!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay, Heidi!


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Way to go!!! Although grabbing the cuz first seriously cracks me up!!!!! hahahaa. Sounds like the hard work paid off beautifully for you.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, yesterday, she almost caught a squirrel! I heard a squeaking sound and I thought, "Wow! She got her cuz's squeaker working again!" Then I remember that my husband removed the squeaker!

I ran outside and found Heidi chasing a little black squirrel around and around a wine barrel we have outside. She was grabbing its tail and the poor little guy was squeaking really loud. I finally got her by the collar and he ran away and jumped on the fence. I put her inside and looked for the squirrel again, but he was gone.

She was so pleased with herself all day. You could just tell that she felt very happy and proud to have come so close to capturing her arch enemy! I'm just glad I caught her in time. The squirrels are a nuisance, but I don't want her killing them.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Squirrels are fast, and tricky. Heidi must be pretty fast herself. No wonder she was so proud.


----------

